# [MySQL] Readonly User einrichten



## Thomas Darimont (2. Juni 2006)

Hallo,


Hier mal eine Anleitung fuer zum Einrichten eines read-only Users fuer MySQL:

Als root Absetzen:

```
GRANT SELECT ON test.* TO 'readonly'@'10.20.0.48' IDENTIFIED BY 'readonlypasswd';
```

Demo:

```
C:\Documents and Settings\daritho>mysql -h localhost -P 33306 -u readonly -p -D test -v
Enter password: ******
Welcome to the MySQL monitor.  Commands end with ; or \g.
Your MySQL connection id is 8 to server version: 4.1.11

Type 'help;' or '\h' for help. Type '\c' to clear the buffer.

mysql> use test;
Database changed
mysql> select * from foo;
--------------
select * from foo
--------------

Empty set (0.00 sec)

mysql> select * from foo;
--------------
select * from foo
--------------

+------+------------+
| id   | data       |
+------+------------+
|    1 | Hallo Welt |
+------+------------+
1 row in set (0.00 sec)

mysql> select current_user();
--------------
select current_user()
--------------

+---------------------+
| current_user()      |
+---------------------+
| readonly@10.20.0.48 |
+---------------------+
1 row in set (0.00 sec)

mysql> insert into foo values (2,'hacker');
--------------
insert into foo values (2,'hacker')
--------------

ERROR 1044 (42000): Access denied for user 'readonly'@'10.20.0.48' to database 'test'
mysql> update foo set data = 'hacker' where id = 1;
--------------
update foo set data = 'hacker' where id = 1
--------------

ERROR 1044 (42000): Access denied for user 'readonly'@'10.20.0.48' to database 'test'
mysql> delete from foo;
--------------
delete from foo
--------------

ERROR 1044 (42000): Access denied for user 'readonly'@'10.20.0.48' to database 'test'
mysql>
```

Gruss Tom


----------

